# Grand Seiko GMT Owners Thread



## Mbappe

GS have such an awesome variety of GMTs, so I think now is a great time to make a GMT owners thread. Especially with the new sport releases.

Lets put some pics and talk GMT, and also upcoming releases!

Ill start with my SBGM221:


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

Mbappe said:


> GS have such an awesome variety of GMTs, so I think now is a great time to make a GMT owners thread. Especially with the new sport releases.
> 
> Lets put some pics and talk GMT, and also upcoming releases!
> 
> Ill start with my SBGM221:
> 
> View attachment 15417025


I may be buying this watch. How thick is it?


----------



## Mbappe

Galaga said:


> I may be buying this watch. How thick is it?


On paper its 13.7mm, however that does include the generous box sapphire. For me, it wears absolutely fine and slips under the cuff. It's an awesome watch, dial is perfect, you won't be dissapointed!


----------



## Mbappe

brash47 said:


> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Awesome watch! I love the subtle dial printing on this one.


----------



## fezz

Galaga said:


> I may be buying this watch. How thick is it?


I own the sbgm221, a truly beautiful piece that I never get tired of looking at. But for me, the 13.7mm thickness combined with the case shape definitely impacts its wearability. It doesn't lay on the wrist, but sits above it, and feels top-heavy - and it definitely resists under-the-cuff action.

I do enjoy it, but mostly for limited situations, and moderate periods of time. On a weeklong trip, I'd definitely opt for a more comfortable GMT.

I have found that using thicker, minimally tapered leather straps helps. It's s shame, because the original strap looks perfect with the watch.


----------



## ArcticCoastie

My baby - SBGE029


----------



## Nokie

I have always been into basic Spring Drives, but a GMT in next on my hit list.


----------



## Imagestreet

SBGN007 GMT 9F 25th Anniversary LE - a really nice understated green dial with gold accents, +/-5 SPY accuracy. Looks good on bracelet or brown leather. Wears slightly smaller than 40mm diameter would imply due to it's case shape. My daily work watch (or at least was before Covid lockdown ).


----------



## Mbappe

Imagestreet said:


> SBGN007 GMT 9F 25th Anniversary LE - a really nice understated green dial with gold accents, +/-5 SPY accuracy. Looks good on bracelet or brown leather. Wears slightly smaller than 40mm diameter would imply due to it's case shape. My daily work watch (or at least was before Covid lockdown ).
> 
> View attachment 15418230
> 
> 
> View attachment 15418235


Love that green dial. You've chosen well =)


----------



## klackakon

I moved on from my SBGN007 already, but still have my sbgj217 (though, if you are interested...). Both incredible watches and even moreso at the price point.


----------



## Mbappe

klackakon said:


> I moved on from my SBGN007 already, but still have my sbgj217 (though, if you are interested...). Both incredible watches and even moreso at the price point.
> 
> View attachment 15418341


Wow killer watch man! How do you like it on the bracelet? Im thinking of getting it for my SBGM221.


----------



## Galaga

klackakon said:


> I moved on from my SBGN007 already, but still have my sbgj217 (though, if you are interested...). Both incredible watches and even moreso at the price point.
> 
> View attachment 15418341


Are you selling it ?


----------



## AzHadEnuf

Hands down one of my favorites.


----------



## Mbappe

AzHadEnuf said:


> Hands down one of my favorites.


A fellow 221 brother


----------



## wkw

Happy with my SBGM025 and SBGJ001G



















Will find a chance to take a group shot later...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

My J001 when it returned to Japan on vacation:


----------



## Mbappe

whineboy said:


> My J001 when it returned to Japan on vacation:


This is one of the most complete GS watches made. 44GS, Mt Iwate, GMT, Blued Hand and Water resistant.


----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mbappe

Megalobyte said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Those are some clean pics!


----------



## pulp84

SBGN003. A sensational fit on the wrist and I love the 9F movement. A drop-in replacement for my Rolex Explorer II 16570, which I actually enjoy a lot more!


----------



## av8ffej

Peacocks love time changes.


----------



## TransporterG

Yes indeed, @av8ffej


----------



## TransporterG

The Black Dragon. Taking a lot of time in the daily rotation these days.


----------



## av8ffej

TransporterG said:


> Yes indeed, @av8ffej
> View attachment 15426170


Man. I need to go put the bracelet on for the dog days of summer. I forget how damn good that thing looks on that. Well played @TransporterG


----------



## TransporterG

@av8ffej Shoot! I was thinking ahead already to the cooler weather and lusting after that perfect strap combo you have on the Peacock, what a match. That's a super classy combo!


----------



## av8ffej

@TransporterG give Aaron a call at Combat Straps. Tell him you need Jorgenson Peacock Special variant and have him whip up the magic! You've inspired me to grab a few weeks of metal though. Thank you so much for your kind words on the strap. It really is a special addition to the watch.


----------



## TransporterG

@av8ffej Superb work there! Thanks for reference!


----------



## hub6152

Galaga said:


> I may be buying this watch. How thick is it?


We meet here now too! I just bought this reference myself. Yes it's a little on the thick side, but the rounded back does sink into the wrist quite well which mitigates the thickness. In any case it's such a beautifully finished piece that some minor gripes are more than worth putting up with!


----------



## Galaga

hub6152 said:


> We meet here now too! I just bought this reference myself. Yes it's a little on the thick side, but the rounded back does sink into the wrist quite well which mitigates the thickness. In any case it's such a beautifully finished piece that some minor gripes are more than worth putting up with!


Just love a light dial watch on leather. Timeless look.


----------



## GrimFandango

I love the SBGM221. I even love the aforementioned "chunkiness" to the case.

But one major issue I have where I live is that it is not at all obvious where to purchase these watches. We have a Seiko Boutique in one of the major cities in my country, but when I visited they only had a very limited selection in store. And I am very hesitant to buying online without having tried a watch on the wrist.

Any insight on this. How do you guys buy GS?


----------



## Mbappe

GrimFandango said:


> I love the SBGM221. I even love the aforementioned "chunkiness" to the case.
> 
> But one major issue I have where I live is that it is not at all obvious where to purchase these watches. We have a Seiko Boutique in one of the major cities in my country, but when I visited they only had a very limited selection in store. And I am very hesitant to buying online without having tried a watch on the wrist.
> 
> Any insight on this. How do you guys buy GS?


Its always good to try before you buy, especially for an expensive purchase like the 221. Its odd that the Seiko Boutique doesn't have the watch. Check in with them to see if they can arrange one to be sent to the store for inspection.

But anyway, the 221 is an awesome watch and Im sure you would like it =)


----------



## GrimFandango

Mbappe said:


> Its always good to try before you buy, especially for an expensive purchase like the 221. Its odd that the Seiko Boutique doesn't have the watch. Check in with them to see if they can arrange one to be sent to the store for inspection.
> 
> But anyway, the 221 is an awesome watch and Im sure you would like it =)


Thanks for the response. It does look like a cracking watch. No matter where I see it, on the forum, instagram or other places it always catches my eye. Which means that at the very least it is one of the most photogenic watches I know of.

I will ask the boutique if it is possible to order in watches/ make specific requests for models that they do not have available.


----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Seikorookie

This is my first Grand Seiko and I'm thrilled with it. I wish I had bought one sooner now. I'm a GMT fan and when I saw this at the AD I was doomed.....


----------



## flapsslatsup

Here are my two spring drive GMTs...


----------



## stlwatchlvr

Mbappe said:


> GS have such an awesome variety of GMTs, so I think now is a great time to make a GMT owners thread. Especially with the new sport releases.
> 
> Lets put some pics and talk GMT, and also upcoming releases!
> 
> Ill start with my SBGM221:
> 
> View attachment 15417025


What a beauty.


----------



## stlwatchlvr

Seikorookie said:


> This is my first Grand Seiko and I'm thrilled with it. I wish I had bought one sooner now. I'm a GMT fan and when I saw this at the AD I was doomed.....
> View attachment 15440008


----------



## stlwatchlvr

Hum...the bezel looks really big on this.


----------



## Cheverian

stlwatchlvr said:


> Hum...the bezel looks really big on this.


It's the angle of the photo. See the photo by Megalobyte above it. I have the 237, and it definitely wears like a 44mm watch, but the bezel isn't oversized.


----------



## stlwatchlvr

Cheverian said:


> It's the angle of the photo. See the photo by Megalobyte above it. I have the 237, and it definitely wears like a 44mm watch, but the bezel isn't oversized.


Good to know. I have skinny wrists so 44mm wouldn't be right for me. A shame because it's a beautiful watch.


----------



## Cheverian

stlwatchlvr said:


> Good to know. I have skinny wrists so 44mm wouldn't be right for me. A shame because it's a beautiful watch.


I wouldn't say the bezel is small. It's definitely more prominent than on the other GMTs Grand Seiko released this year. But it's not a pie plate either.


----------



## Pongster




----------



## enkidu

Super happy GS GMT owner here. I have 6.75" wrists and have been mostly a matte black tool-watch kind of guy. Never in a hundred years did I think I'd be happy wearing a huge GS SBGE015. But, after I got a chance to get one NIB right after I got awarded a spot bonus, I figured I could flip it with no loss (this was before it was released in the US) and pulled the trigger. I wore it a few times and it fit so well, I kept it around and moved some less favored watches out. Then I went on an extended trip to Asia and figured I should take it as a daily wearer during the trip, and fell completely in love with the entire watch. The balance, the sapphire bezel, the gold accents on the dial and hands, the true GMT movement, and the spring drive, all hit the spot for me. I thought it would be my special occasion informal bling watch (competing with the MKII Kingston), but it's been my primary everyday watch for 2 years now, and I don't think it's going to change. My other watches get to come into rotation, and the G-Shock of course, but the GS dominates them like no other watch has, well, ever.

If I could change one thing, I'd swap the smooth friction bezel for a 48 click with a positive action similar to my Sinn. One other thing would be to get rid of the "Grand Seiko" text and just have "GS/Spring Drive/GMT" at 6 o'clock. Other than those two things, I can't think of anything I'd change.


----------



## Pongster

TransporterG said:


> The Black Dragon. Taking a lot of time in the daily rotation these days.
> 
> View attachment 15426172


why is it called the black dragon?


----------



## shreddersc

enkidu said:


> Super happy GS GMT owner here. I have 6.75" wrists and have been mostly a matte black tool-watch kind of guy. Never in a hundred years did I think I'd be happy wearing a huge GS SBGE015. But, after I got a chance to get one NIB right after I got awarded a spot bonus, I figured I could flip it with no loss (this was before it was released in the US) and pulled the trigger. I wore it a few times and it fit so well, I kept it around and moved some less favored watches out. Then I went on an extended trip to Asia and figured I should take it as a daily wearer during the trip, and fell completely in love with the entire watch. The balance, the sapphire bezel, the gold accents on the dial and hands, the true GMT movement, and the spring drive, all hit the spot for me. I thought it would be my special occasion informal bling watch (competing with the MKII Kingston), but it's been my primary everyday watch for 2 years now, and I don't think it's going to change. My other watches get to come into rotation, and the G-Shock of course, but the GS dominates them like no other watch has, well, ever.
> 
> If I could change one thing, I'd swap the smooth friction bezel for a 48 click with a positive action similar to my Sinn. One other thing would be to get rid of the "Grand Seiko" text and just have "GS/Spring Drive/GMT" at 6 o'clock. Other than those two things, I can't think of anything I'd change.
> 
> View attachment 15452703


Very nice. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott.

stlwatchlvr said:


> Good to know. I have skinny wrists so 44mm wouldn't be right for me. A shame because it's a beautiful watch.


Give it a go if you can. I've flat, slim, 6.75 inc wrists and tried one on today - its size is not an issue at all. Wears smaller than my 43mm Sea Dweller.

Its a beautiful watch and looks 100 times better in the metal


----------



## TransporterG

Pongster said:


> why is it called the black dragon?


@Pongster Good question! The 9R86 Spring Drive GMT Chronos (416 parts, 50 jewels, 140 oil points, 5 different lubricants) are often referred to as the GS "Dragons"--highest horologically complex Spring Drive movements, and the showcase of Spring Drive and mechanical watch horology. If the true GMT complication isn't enough, the feature addition of the GS's unique vertical clutch and column wheel for the stop watch is on full display in the caseback. The finish of the dial, indicators, hands and caseback components are impeccable under a loupe, of course--a GS hallmark.

Also interesting is that the stop watch mechanism and pushers that are orgasmic in feel and precision are intended to remind of the famous stop watches Seiko featured in their sponsored Olympics--hence the large pushers that perfectly remind (including the fluted sleeves) of a precision stop watch. Awesome execution of a watch that costs less than $10k. The pushers are a polarizing feature, though, a look some either don't prefer or exclusively love. Spring drive accuracy, serious wrist presence, and horological sophstocation, and one you are unlikely to see in the wild. I get the most compliments and questions about this one than any other in my rotation, even the Peacock and Kira Zuri. Most interesting caseback view of all the Grand Seikos, if you want to engage someone in conversation.

The Black Dragon (SBGC205) is executed in titanium, large 43.5mm watch but like a feather on the wrist. Very cool contrast on the clasp of the dial-matching GS gold logo on the grey brushed titanium.


----------



## enkidu

TransporterG said:


> The Black Dragon is executed in titanium, large watch but like a feather on the wrist. Very cool contrast on the clasp of the matching GS gold logo on the grey brushed titanium.


Great write up! If they made a destro version of this, I'd be seriously tempted to move out stuff to make room for it.


----------



## RLSL




----------



## stlwatchlvr

Scott. said:


> Give it a go if you can. I've flat, slim, 6.75 inc wrists and tried one on today - its size is not an issue at all. Wears smaller than my 43mm Sea Dweller.
> 
> Its a beautiful watch and looks 100 times better in the metal


That's great to know. Next time I'm in a town with a GS AD, I will try one on.


----------



## playinwittime




----------



## TransporterG

enkidu said:


> Great write up! If they made a destro version of this, I'd be seriously tempted to move out stuff to make room for it.


I hear that, brother. I'm left-handed and wear a watch on my right wrist, so bezels, pushers are out of the way of my wrist. And I like them big and bold! One of the only areas in life where I feel grateful for right-handed designs.

Having said that, the Black Dragon in titanium is so light, it is almost hard to notice the size on the wrist, so for righties it may check off the check boxes of the daily rock and roll.

Check out the Seiko Epson watchmakers, many or most wear the Chronos, obviously proud of the design. And not many "official" lefties in Japan, China or Korea.


----------



## djk84

My SBGM235, picture coincidentally taken at the local Japanese Garden.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbappe

djk84 said:


> My SBGM235, picture coincidentally taken at the local Japanese Garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the best limited edition Grand Seiko has released!


----------



## TransporterG

Very nice one, that's for sure. What I find with GS is that given its 35-40k watches a year, they certainly make the most of their grammar of design and often surprise with such great pieces--dials, details, performance, both LE and production.


----------



## LoProfile

Glad to finally join the club!


----------



## phubbard

Gone









Current 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## paulie8777

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *2112

SBGE001 is in da house 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMT-man

All the watches I (really) need...


----------



## enkidu

GMT-man said:


> All the watches I (really) need...


I've only got one half of mine, but I start very similar.








Oops, wrong thread. Sorry!


----------



## Seikorookie

Sorry. Wrong thread.


----------



## bombaywalla

So.........
.............after _all_ the *****ing, moaning, griping & chapping (like Ginseng108 wrote) others about GS, I went ahead & bought a GS!! 

A 9F quartz GMT - SBGN003. if you read some of my GS posts, you'll see that I acknowledged that GS did quartz (& that too HAQ) the best...


----------



## F1_watches

Enjoy! Excellent piece.


----------



## bombaywalla

I did compare the lume between my Hamilton Jazzmaster GMT Auto & the SBGN003 -- I think the Hamilton has better lume because the entire applied indices are lumed; not just the tips as in the SBGN003.....

Hamilton first (@ 1/3rd the price)










SBGN003:










(apologies for the out-of-focus shots; I can't seem to hold the camera steady!! )


----------



## flapsslatsup

My favorite lume GS...


----------



## soystephen

Beautiful!

Looking at all these pictures makes me want an SBGM221 so bad. I just wish it had more than 30 meters of water resistance... if it did I would have had purchased it years ago


----------



## goharryjr

Thinking of the time when I could actually travel to Japan with the SBGM221!


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## TransporterG

@MickCollins1916 , as much as Spring Drive references are so well executed, with GS these Hi-beat GMTs just seem to me as being at another level of "attention to detail", thickness, moderate heft for wearability experience created out of the Shizukuishi division of GS. One of those is that date window. Does your date window have the shimmering champagne background, not the flat white background? Great Mt. Iwate reference.


----------



## whineboy

TransporterG said:


> @MickCollins1916 , as much as Spring Drive references are so well executed, with GS these Hi-beat GMTs just seem to me as being at another level of "attention to detail", thickness, moderate heft for wearability experience created out of the Shizukuishi division of GS. One of those is that date window. Does your date window have the shimmering champagne background, not the flat white background? Great Mt. Iwate reference.


I'll answer for the old-branding SBGJ001. The date wheel is silver, with fine vertical grooves that complement the Mr. Iwate pattern. Here is a closeup from a Timeless Luxury Watches review, the grooving is just visible. My own photo skills are too poor to even try.










Having a great time.

whineboy


----------



## TransporterG

whineboy said:


> I'll answer for the old-branding SBGJ001. The date wheel is silver, with fine vertical grooves that complement the Mr. Iwate pattern. Here is a closeup from a Timeless Luxury Watches review, the grooving is just visible. My own photo skills are too poor to even try.


Wow! Well-played.


----------



## MickCollins1916

TransporterG said:


> @MickCollins1916 , as much as Spring Drive references are so well executed, with GS these Hi-beat GMTs just seem to me as being at another level of "attention to detail", thickness, moderate heft for wearability experience created out of the Shizukuishi division of GS. One of those is that date window. Does your date window have the shimmering champagne background, not the flat white background? Great Mt. Iwate reference.












Bad iPhone pic via a loupe...but yes, sure does. The SBGJ201 is one of my favorites.

It's 14.7mm thick, but doesn't wear that way, thanks to the beautifully finished 44GS case.


----------



## TransporterG

Thanks for the stunning detail! I'm going to inspect the Peacock that closely.


----------



## Watchman64

The SBGM221 is so understated but I love it.


----------



## TransporterG

You guys are killing me with this beauty. Another great pic that shows the detail and texture of the date window.


----------



## TransporterG

Do any of the Spring Drive references have this? I have two fabulous SDs, but in this aspect, the mechanicals from Shizukuishi excel in execution and elegance. Or have I seen only a limited sample in the metal?


----------



## Mbappe

Watchman64 said:


> View attachment 15498561
> 
> 
> The SBGM221 is so understated but I love it.


Awesome capture! Very happy with my 221 as well. Such a classy piece.


----------



## Fumy

SBGC221, SD Chronograph with GMT.


----------



## F1_watches

Fumy said:


> SBGC221, SD Chronograph with GMT.
> View attachment 15500523


Beautiful beast. Love it.


----------



## roadcykler

I've been waiting for this day since late last week, and I can now say I am the proud owner of an SBGN009. I purchased it from a fellow WUS member and, as they say in areas east of the Atlantic, I'm chuffed to bits. I was so excited I took a picture before I even set the correct time.


----------



## kg18

Boom. New SBGE257 straight from Japan. Green dial can appear bright green in direct sun or close to a gray/black when indoors. Stunning watch in person that wears very well (similar to a Omega PO2500 or Seiko SKX for reference).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbappe

kg18 said:


> Boom. New SBGE257 straight from Japan. Green dial can appear bright green in direct sun or close to a gray/black when indoors. Stunning watch in person that wears very well (similar to a Omega PO2500 or Seiko SKX for reference).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of my favourite things about Grand Seikos has to be the way their dials change colours depending on the light. Just adds that extra bit of flair. Congrats on the new watch!!


----------



## wrxdev

kg18 said:


> Boom. New SBGE257 straight from Japan. Green dial can appear bright green in direct sun or close to a gray/black when indoors. Stunning watch in person that wears very well (similar to a Omega PO2500 or Seiko SKX for reference).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats. Looks spectacular. The Japanese Hulk or Hurk.


----------



## whineboy

GMT went on a ferry ride today.


----------



## kg18

Same watch as above on leather.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSNewbie

Hi, here is mine😉


----------



## Watchseeker1995

Love my SBGB005


----------



## Mbappe

Watchseeker1995 said:


> View attachment 15531747
> 
> Love my SBGB005


I am really considering getting this watch. How have you liked it so far?


----------



## Watchseeker1995

Mbappe said:


> I am really considering getting this watch. How have you liked it so far?


I personally love it. Its comfortable, beautiful and sporty. If you decide to pull the trigger lmk!


----------



## Skarpheden

wkw said:


> Happy with my SBGM025 and SBGJ001G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will find a chance to take a group shot later...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That SBGM025 is f... g amazing!! First time I've seen or heard about it.

Thinking of buying my first GS, and it has to be a GMT. Pretty much settled on the SBGN005 or 003 but this one stopped me dead in the tracks


----------



## wkw

Skarpheden said:


> That SBGM025 is f... g amazing!! First time I've seen or heard about it.
> 
> Thinking of buying my first GS, and it has to be a GMT. Pretty much settled on the SBGN005 or 003 but this one stopped me dead in the tracks


Thanks. In fact this is my first GS. I like the blue accent....

I picked it up in 2017, shortly after the announcement of rebranding (dropping the name Seiko). I like it very much and it keeps perfect time.

SBGN looks very good as well. Hope you'll get your first GS GMT soon. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbappe




----------



## jeeeeefff

My contribution


----------



## jeeeeefff

This one's really nice as well, but I will likely let it go soon. I want more lume and texture on the dial, but the finish is impeccable for the price.


----------



## JMHNash

av8ffej said:


> Peacocks love time changes.
> View attachment 15425317


I just picked up a Peacock and have an interest in acquiring a nice strap like yours. Can you please share the source of that strap that appears to be ostrich? Thanks,


----------



## F1_watches

GSNewbie said:


> Hi, here is mine


Lovely watch. What are your thoughts on the GMT hand being similar color and size to the home time (primary) hour hand? For example, does it take you an extra split-second to tell the time? Thank you ahead of time for your reply.


----------



## F1_watches

F1_watches said:


> Lovely watch. What are your thoughts on the GMT hand being similar color and size to the home time (primary) hour hand? For example, does it take you an extra split-second to tell the time? Thank you ahead of time for your reply.


Pardon, I thought the original image would show. My question above is re: the SBGJ237 (white/blue two-tone bezel model).


----------



## Roningrad

Scott. said:


> Give it a go if you can. I've flat, slim, 6.75 inc wrists and tried one on today - its size is not an issue at all. Wears smaller than my 43mm Sea Dweller.
> 
> Its a beautiful watch and looks 100 times better in the metal


Awesome! I'm likewise considering an SBGE201 and have the same wrist size as yours. however, I have a 51mm'ah Flat length size. Makes me ponder a bit as it's offered to me at a great price.


----------



## vee1rotate

My second GS. First GMT. Very much enjoying this watch.


----------



## GSNewbie

F1_watches said:


> Lovely watch. What are your thoughts on the GMT hand being similar color and size to the home time (primary) hour hand? For example, does it take you an extra split-second to tell the time? Thank you ahead of time for your reply.


Hello and sorry for the late feedback, had a lot to do.
To be honest, I didn't notice it at all.I buy watches, just like this model according to the look, who needs a GMT watch when you have smartphones?
However, since the GMT hand is designed as an arrow, it is optically well-designed to distinguish it from the other hands.


----------



## NashWatch

Just visited a brand new boutique here in Indianapolis and fell in love with the new gmt spring drives. I will be ordering a black this week. Their selection was amazing. They had every grand seiko that I have lusted over on the internet there in person.


----------



## vsh

I was all for buying a SBGE 255, then I realised where I had seen "it" before:


----------



## JJPark

What are your thoughts on this guy!!


----------



## Mbappe

JJPark said:


> View attachment 15567214
> 
> What are your thoughts on this guy!!


Looks awesome! How do you find the bracelet on this watch?


----------



## JJPark

Mbappe said:


> Looks awesome! How do you find the bracelet on this watch?


It fits great! I know a lot of people are complaining about it from the picture but its great. I want to put it on a strap though because my other watches are on a bracelet already


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

vsh said:


> I was all for buying a SBGE 255, then I realised where I had seen "it" before:


It's like the SBGE255's brother, who suffers from fetal alcohol syndrome.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer




----------



## RLSL

here's mine


----------



## klaatu47

Have the SBGJ235.....love the watch but I wish it had a deeper blue similar to the SBGH281.


----------



## Bpcirillo

s


Megalobyte said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 Some great shots!


----------



## ParkinNJ

JJPark said:


> What are your thoughts on this guy!!


Looks fantastic! Albeit I'm biased toward the model.


----------



## JJPark

ParkinNJ said:


> Looks fantastic! Albeit I'm biased toward the model.
> View attachment 15575841


Glad to see another one out there! Looks great


----------



## BtBaMrocks




----------



## jeeeeefff

SBGJ001 (now called SBCJ201)


----------



## Mbappe

jeeeeefff said:


> SBGJ001 (now called SBCJ201)


Love that second pic! Really accentuates that Mt Iwate pattern.


----------



## whineboy

jeeeeefff said:


> SBGJ001 (now called SBCJ201)


Thanks for the reminder. My aging eyes are having a hard time seeing the Mt. Iwate pattern unaided.










Having a great time.
whineboy


----------



## BtBaMrocks




----------



## BryanUsrey1

Was a bad idea to come here. I've been wanting the SBGM221 for ages. Now I want one even more.


----------



## Mbappe

BryanUsrey1 said:


> Was a bad idea to come here. I've been wanting the SBGM221 for ages. Now I want one even more.


You won't regret it. It's such a classy, yet dynamic watch. Also a complete strap monster which is also handy =)


----------



## jeeeeefff

For the explorers out there


----------



## FatTuesday

SBGE248


----------



## NoTimeToLose

So I had a 'significant' birthday earlier this month, and decided to mark it with this...


----------



## BryanUsrey1

Officially joining the GMT club tomorrow, when I pick up my new SBGM221. Can't wait!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

In the beginning I was not feeling the hodinkee collaboration but when I saw the cream dial of the 221 I liked it but preferred it on a bracelet.. I got an email from Hodinkee that their second half of order arrived. I saw what these are being listed for on the second hand market and was not going to play any part in supporting it so I ordered mine from Hodinkee when it arrived and I saw the dial and on the bracelet I took back what I initially thought of the watch...it's a keeper for me the two things that did it for me was the bracelet and the dial.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazdaki

This is past









And this is now 😀


----------



## Henrixen

Gazdaki said:


> This is past
> View attachment 15610847
> 
> 
> And this is now
> View attachment 15610849


Good choice, GMT, lume, and a nice perlon. The perfect travel combination. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazdaki

Thank you!

Photo doesn't show the beauty of dark green dial enough 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mjs597

I own this watch, and love it! : 
*Grand Seiko SBGE249 Limited Edition*


----------



## C.V.

brash47 said:


> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Great photo.


----------



## jcombs1

New arrival, a terrible picture in the horrid lighting of my office but I just sized the bracelet and it's the best I could do tonight.


----------



## Sugarloaf

jcombs1 said:


> New arrival, a terrible picture in the horrid lighting in my office but I just sized the bracelet and it's the best I could do tonight.
> View attachment 15614231


Awfully beautiful


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinAutomatics

LosAngelesTimer said:


> View attachment 15567313


Looks great in this picture! How is it compared to your Pelagos? I know they're different watches, just wondering if the GS is worth approx 2x the cost.


----------



## dwboston

First GS - I'm thrilled. I've been wanting to add a GMT to the collection and I love a nice blue dial.


----------



## paulie8777

dwboston said:


> First GS - I'm thrilled. I've been wanting to add a GMT to the collection and I love a nice blue dial.
> 
> View attachment 15616350


That's a great looking watch! Hope to add one to my collection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

Cowboy Bebop said:


> In the beginning I was not feeling the hodinkee collaboration but when I saw the cream dial of the 221 I liked it but preferred it on a bracelet.. I got an email from Hodinkee that their second half of order arrived. I saw what these are being listed for on the second hand market and was not going to play any part in supporting it so I ordered mine from Hodinkee when it arrived and I saw the dial and on the bracelet I took back what I initially thought of the watch...it's a keeper for me the two things that did it for me was the bracelet and the dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


As a daily wearer it's hard to argue against the bracelet..... looks fantastic and the lack of pins stripes gives it a more casual feel that will hold up well to wabi..... I'm liking the dial more and more , congrats on the pick up

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## BGBC

dwboston said:


> First GS - I'm thrilled. I've been wanting to add a GMT to the collection and I love a nice blue dial.
> 
> View attachment 15616350


Very nice. I've been eyeing this one lately, but probably the green dial.


----------



## FatTuesday




----------



## Powerman

I did not know there were so many. I definitely love mine.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iimm

My quartz buddy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NardinNut

Just picked up


----------



## Imagestreet

SBGJ203 Hi-Beat GMT


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## munichblue




----------



## Yoloki




----------



## whineboy

Yoloki said:


> View attachment 15890244


Great strap. Great look.

Having a great time.
whineboy


----------



## Dingo2017

i want to add a GS spring drive watch preferably a gmt to my collection in the future, nice looking watches, wow.


----------



## Batchelor22

Pleased with this new addition, hopefully its shine lasts.


----------



## d55124

Set it & forget it HAQ!


----------



## iwasajetplane

Just stumbled on this thread - amazing pictures! I've ordered a SBGM221 and it should be here in a week or so (my first GS!). A question to SBGM221 owners - I've seen some people with GS bracelets on these watches, and wanted to get thoughts on where to get one - do most people order them through ADs?


----------



## BrianBinFL

iwasajetplane said:


> Just stumbled on this thread - amazing pictures! I've ordered a SBGM221 and it should be here in a week or so (my first GS!). A question to SBGM221 owners - I've seen some people with GS bracelets on these watches, and wanted to get thoughts on where to get one - do most people order them through ADs?


I would think you could order through an AD. Just make sure that the bracelet you order for your 221 was originally for a watch with the same diameter as your 221 - lest you have some difficulty with endlink fitment.

Here's mine, but wrestling the bracelet onto the watch was a bit of a bear.


----------



## iwasajetplane

BrianBinFL said:


> I would think you could order through an AD. Just make sure that the bracelet you order for your 221 was originally for a watch with the same diameter as your 221 - lest you have some difficulty with endlink fitment.
> 
> Here's mine, but wrestling the bracelet onto the watch was a bit of a bear.
> 
> View attachment 16201817


Thanks very much - and gorgeous watch, btw… I just think the SBGM221 is stunning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

“Not seen this thread before” thinks me.


----------



## BrianBinFL

sticky said:


> “Not seen this thread before” thinks me.


I had the same reaction - "hey, I haven't seen that thread before, and I have a watch that fits the topic".


----------



## Mbappe

iwasajetplane said:


> Just stumbled on this thread - amazing pictures! I've ordered a SBGM221 and it should be here in a week or so (my first GS!). A question to SBGM221 owners - I've seen some people with GS bracelets on these watches, and wanted to get thoughts on where to get one - do most people order them through ADs?


Your other option would be the bracelet form the SBGJ249. It would be a pretty much perfect fit as the thickness of each watch is almost identical. I'm thinking of getting one for my SBGM221.









_ Photo from A Blog to Watch_


----------



## iwasajetplane

Mbappe said:


> Your other option would be the bracelet form the SBGJ249. It would be a pretty much perfect fit as the thickness of each watch is almost identical. I'm thinking of getting one for my SBGM221.
> 
> View attachment 16203296
> 
> _ Photo from A Blog to Watch_


Thanks! I actually really like that SBGJ249 bracelet so I'll have to ask the AD about that.


----------



## BrianBinFL

Mbappe said:


> Your other option would be the bracelet form the SBGJ249. It would be a pretty much perfect fit as the thickness of each watch is almost identical. I'm thinking of getting one for my SBGM221.


The diameter (39.5mm) and lug to lug (46.9mm) are the same between the SBGJ249 and the SBGM221, and it looks like the same case in the renders. Therefore I would expect the end links to fit perfectly.


----------



## smilton




----------



## One-Seventy

I spooged. I really liked the blue SD GMT model, but preferred the 1970s case shape of this one. Never having to reset the watch between services (assuming I am OK with +30 seconds after three years) is also pretty cool. The only thing I'd change about it is the GMT hand - it's small and a bit difficult to read. But my is it good under a magnifying glass! Of course, to make mo moneyZ I should have bought Rolex futures or oil or something, but instead, I actually like horology:


----------



## iwasajetplane

Very excited to join the Grand Seiko club! Received my SBGM221 in the mail yesterday and am super pleased with it. This is probably an overused statement, but I feel like it is true in this case - the beauty of this watch is hard to photograph - the polish of the indices has some amazing reflections depending on the lighting. Very happy!


----------



## iwasajetplane

iwasajetplane said:


> Very excited to join the Grand Seiko club! Received my SBGM221 in the mail yesterday and am super pleased with it. This is probably an overused statement, but I feel like it is true in this case - the beauty of this watch is hard to photograph - the polish of the indices has some amazing reflections depending on the lighting. Very happy!
> View attachment 16219364


After a few days of ownership, wanted to follow up here with a question for other GS GMT owners (specifically those with 9S movements). I've heard amazing things about GS accuracy with the 9S movements - most people report +1 to +2 per day, etc. My SBGM221 is running about between +6 to +7 spd. This isn't bad in the grand scheme of things, but it's a lot faster than I would have expected. Curious if anyone else has experienced this. What I'm worried about is that this is well within GS's specs for this movement (I think it's -1/+10 spd once the movement is cased), but I feel this movement should be able to do better. Any thoughts would be welcome!


----------



## up1911fan

Just ordered my first Grand Seiko, went with the SBGM221. Hopefully it's here by the end of the week.


----------



## deepsea03

up1911fan said:


> Just ordered my first Grand Seiko, went with the SBGM221. Hopefully it's here by the end of the week.


Congratulations, please post many pictures when it arrives


----------



## Whiskey&Watch

Just a high-beat SBGJ001!


----------



## TransporterG

This is a great thread of photos. Kudos for resuscitating it so we could see the GMT all over again!


----------



## whineboy

Whiskey&Watch said:


> Just a high-beat SBGJ001!


Great photo of the dial texture, W&W.
Mine says “hi”! 











Having a great time….


----------



## TransporterG

whineboy said:


> Great photo of the dial texture, W&W.
> Mine says “hi”!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having a great time….


I love this reference.


----------



## Whiskey&Watch

whineboy said:


> Great photo of the dial texture, W&W.
> Mine says “hi”!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having a great time….


Really glad to see yours! I picked this one over SBGA011 in 2014! This is my favourite watch!


----------



## up1911fan

Whiskey&Watch said:


> Just a high-beat SBGJ001!
> View attachment 16228539
> 
> View attachment 16228540
> View attachment 16228639





whineboy said:


> Great photo of the dial texture, W&W.
> Mine says “hi”!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having a great time….


I LOVE that watch, will be getting one next year. Gorgeous piece!


----------



## up1911fan

deepsea03 said:


> Congratulations, please post many pictures when it arrives


Thanks, I sure will. Really looking forward to it. Should add some nice diversity to my small collection.


----------



## Bowtiepower00

Just acquired my first- but not last GS. Saw the SBGE257 here and fell in love with it, but didn’t plan on actually getting one. Found one at my local AD and the better half told me to get it for an anniversary gift. What a stunning piece.


----------



## up1911fan

My first.


----------



## tomee

NWA


----------



## deepsea03

tomee said:


> NWA


That's Mega! 
Congratulations!


----------



## TransporterG

I am so glad I did not see this thread when I began to collect a few Grand Seiko! Terrific GMT watches and PHOTOS, wow!


----------



## poofoot

tomee said:


> NWA


What model is this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomee

poofoot said:


> What model is this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sbge225

Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## poofoot

tomee said:


> Sbge225
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


Thanks. Great photo and great looking watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imagestreet

SBGJ203


----------



## iwasajetplane

Enjoying my SBGM221... got a nice Thanksgiving shot.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

AustinAutomatics said:


> Looks great in this picture! How is it compared to your Pelagos? I know they're different watches, just wondering if the GS is worth approx 2x the cost.


Sorry for the late response. 

I don't really see them as comparable. The Pelagos has no reflective surfaces while the GS is uber shiny/sparkly. The Pelagos wears quite a bit larger, while the GS feels more refined. One is a pure tool watch - arguably the best tool diver out there - while the other is an everyday piece designed to attract attention with its polished markers, glossy ceramic bezel and sunburst dial. The Pelagos bracelet and clasp are superior.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Buddhabelly

My SBGJ235


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## deepsea03

GS GMT and LaGrange's Bravest


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## whineboy

I rarely drink anything so fancy nowadays. 


Having a great time….


----------



## CFK-OB

Don't think I've seen this thread before. Here's mine...


----------



## dnslater




----------



## MrBlahBlah

Hodinkee LE!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## bombaywalla

Used to own this SBGN003 until 3 weeks ago. Traded it in for a different GMT from a different manuf
Lovely watch — couldn’t find any faults — but I really wanted one with a rotating bezel


----------



## deepsea03

Date night and same watch this morning


----------



## Mbappe

deepsea03 said:


> Date night and same watch this morning


That dial 😍


----------



## sb111

Here’s mine


----------



## sb111

Megalobyte said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


This is the one I often wonder if I should have got instead of my GMT. Miss not having the lume.


----------



## time+tide

I’m sorry I don’t have a gmt to add


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## samson66

Here's my 253










Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whiskey&Watch

Just to compare with my SBGJ01, tried the SBGJ255.


----------



## deepsea03

SBGJ235 at sundown


----------



## navjing0614

My contribution. Sbge 249









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## MattM0520

First GS, love it. It has kicked the BLNR out of rotation for a bit lol


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## OneRandomGeek

My first GS. SBGN009.


----------



## trameline

My 2nd GS , my 1st GMT


----------



## MattM0520




----------



## clarencek




----------



## deepsea03

SBGJ235 and my dad's old Bulova in the background


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Bruce Wayne

Hi...

first time caller, long time listener


----------



## Reverend123!

My GMT doing it's job while on vacation in Mykonos Greece. Also tracking time at home in Canada.


----------



## deepsea03

Bruce Wayne said:


> Hi...
> 
> first time caller, long time listener
> 
> View attachment 16461242


Gorgeous watch, congratulations!


----------



## Bruce Wayne

deepsea03 said:


> Gorgeous watch, congratulations!


thanks again for the influence pal!


----------



## munichblue

MattM0520 said:


> First GS, love it. It has kicked the BLNR out of rotation for a bit lol


I have a feeling the BLNR won't even make it back to your wrist. ☺


----------



## trameline




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## munichblue




----------



## Cleef

257


----------



## Incompass

201 enjoy the weekend!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uncle6

*







*


----------



## Art 1




----------



## Whiskey&Watch

Incompass said:


> 201 enjoy the weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very few can pull this one off! Looks great on your wrist!


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Cleef

257


----------



## deepsea03

SBGJ235 on the left


----------



## uncle6




----------



## GNL1977

New incoming, SBGN021 :


----------



## trameline




----------



## uncle6

Having lunch at the park for the first time this year!!


----------



## deepsea03

SBGJ235


----------



## Xaltotun

Sorry for the dry hand 😂


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Whiskey&Watch




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## ieatfood

SBGJ255 Fresh out of the box - lume on display


----------



## deepsea03

SBGJ235


----------



## Whiskey&Watch




----------



## alt-cave

trying the SBGM239 on a shiny black croc strap for a bit for some upcoming formal events. Feels pretty nice on the strap, but I plan to return it to the bracelet for everyday wear.


----------



## Whiskey&Watch




----------



## carloscastro7

New to me


----------



## trameline




----------



## trameline

SBGJ237J1


----------



## One-Seventy

The rare "GM7" model


----------



## Marine73

brash47 said:


> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


What reference number is this watch


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Marine73 said:


> What reference number is this watch


SBGN009

Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmnav

ieatfood said:


> SBGJ255 Fresh out of the box - lume on display
> 
> View attachment 16544440


Lumed and "only" 40mm. Is GS finally listening?


----------



## ieatfood

jmnav said:


> Lumed and "only" 40mm. Is GS finally listening?


I partially bought this because of the lume, despite the price. The lume does not disappoint - the hour and minute hands have a nice underglow, which the dial enhances. I had a choice of a White Birch at the boutique, but the lume really sold the SBGJ255.


----------



## sigma812

The Eagle


----------



## alexd3498

Went to look at the sbge201 today, WOW does it bling!


----------



## up1911fan




----------



## LosAngelesTimer




----------



## knickerbocker

Just picked up a SBGE257


----------



## trameline

SBGJ237


----------



## gmads

Alternate look:


----------



## kywl

My first Grand Seiko


----------



## Nutbeem

My first GS, picked it up this weekend. I'd tried to get this from the AD a few months ago, but none were available - but this one popped into the store and I grabbed it, it's # 1497 out of 1500. Glad I picked it up!


----------



## trameline

SBGJ237


----------



## Rbq




----------



## Whiskey&Watch

SBGE015!


----------



## Whiskey&Watch




----------



## brash47

Arrived today from Japan. A collector bought this and kept it in his safe since 2019. It's in immaculate condition....even had the plastic wrap still in place. 

This was a long search and grail watch search for me. 

The SBGN001!!!!
















Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce Wayne




----------



## Whiskey&Watch




----------



## phubbard

My SBGN001 says hi. 








Just got it’s first battery change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## trameline




----------



## JNW1

trameline said:


> View attachment 16730644


I wish that watch came with a 9F movement.


----------



## trameline

JNW1 said:


> I wish that watch came with a 9F movement.


I think it’s perfect as it is ,imho , but everybody has their preferences . Thanks for Looking


----------



## One-Seventy

What I like about that blue/white one above - in fact all rotating-bezel GS GMTs - is that they keep an inner fixed 24-hr track on the rehaut so all three time zones can be read instantly without having to think - which is the point. If you have to think, you don't need a GMT watch!


----------



## entropy1049

My only GMT. This watch swept me off of my feet when I first saw it.


----------



## Mbappe

entropy1049 said:


> View attachment 16732094
> 
> 
> My only GMT. This watch swept me off of my feet when I first saw it.


What a stunner!


----------



## larrysb

Just joined the Grand Seiko GMT club with the Spring Drive SBGE0257 in green. It was time to send my daily-driver Rolex day-date off for service after nearly 13 years. 

In a million years, I would have never picked green shopping online. But in person, I have to say, it is a wonderful color and unique. Under certain angles of lighting the green appears nearly black. Glad I went to a AD and shopped in person. 

I set out to buy a quartz model but have always been a big fan of the Spring Drive from a nerd's point of view. So I really had a hard time deciding between the this and the quartz SBGN021 with the blue face and the radial spoke design. That's a really nice looking watch and I'm certain I would have been very happy with it as well. I have a regular Seiko quartz 8F56 GMT from many years ago. It was a Japan domestic market only. But for only the lack of a screw-down crown, I'd be wearing it. 

Spring Drive so far after a couple of days is +/- 0 seconds hacked to my iPhone. I'm impressed. 

SBGE0257 Spring Drive in Green.


----------



## Whiskey&Watch




----------



## Chrono Brewer

I'd love to join this club with a Snowflake GMT one day.


----------



## trameline




----------



## trameline




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## damutz

First post ever on WUS, the SBGE277 under UV light


----------



## trameline




----------



## Commisar

SBGN005 checking in. I put mine on a JB Forstner Komfit band and it looks great. I also have a nice brown leather band and of course the original bracelet.


----------



## trameline




----------



## masbret

Grab and go GMT
















Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## baronrojo

SBGM247


----------



## trameline

SBGJ237


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## alllexandru

masbret said:


> Grab and go GMT


Same here


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## deepsea03

SBGE285


----------



## trameline




----------



## I Zero I




----------



## deepsea03

SBGE285


----------



## Sturmovik

SBGE279


----------



## WizardofWatch

The dial of this watch is so difficult to capture!


----------



## Aleblanc

Picked this up last week while on vacation, first GS and I'm very impressed with it.


----------



## SISL

I'm eager to see a GMT derivations of the most recent SD & hi-beat movements. The recent spring drive GMTs are beautiful but maybe a newer GMT movement would allow GS to shave a little bit more height.


----------



## deepsea03

Aleblanc said:


> Picked this up last week while on vacation, first GS and I'm very impressed with it.


Congratulations and welcome to the family. I’m biased but this is an extraordinary and magnificent watch. I hope you enjoy yours as much as I enjoy mine!


----------



## deepsea03

SBGE285


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## psk

Just received it from Japan. Love it


----------



## trameline




----------



## iuprof

My first GS!


----------



## Sugarloaf

your SGBN003 GMT is a very nice watch


----------



## iuprof

Thank you! I am really enjoying it.


----------



## I Zero I




----------



## fiskadoro

SBGN001


----------



## trameline




----------



## munichblue




----------



## kevo996

dnslater said:


>


Great looking strap...where'd u get it?


----------



## trameline




----------



## SkeetShooter

Anyone have the Evo 9 black dial? SBGE283? I feel like everyone definitely likes the 'Mist Flake' model but I wonder if the dial on the black version is inky black or more of a muted sunray... Its really difficult to tell on the GS site


----------



## One-Seventy

SkeetShooter said:


> Anyone have the Evo 9 black dial? SBGE283? I feel like everyone definitely likes the 'Mist Flake' model but I wonder if the dial on the black version is inky black or more of a muted sunray... Its really difficult to tell on the GS site


It's quite flat, and to my eyes a very dark grey rather than black, but that could be light dependent. I imagine low-light readability will be better with the black version.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

